# briggs lube power system



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

is splash lube driven by a metal gear on the crank, the plastic cam gear and a plastic splasher :tongue: 
wooohoo, that look like my 86 3.5's splash lube
and 89 quantum
and 03 quantum
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/displayFile.asp?docid=98705&filename=/Consumer/engines/Thumbnail_images_-_engines/walk/LubePower-L.jpg

it looks like splash lube but everyone says its soo much better
whats the point in saying gear driven lubrication for extended life>??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats my 6.0 quantum and what it has in it. it is better since it throws more oil. its not a regular splash lube but by that pic who the hell can really see what it looks like, they need a better pic of it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

yes they need a better pic, pull the dipstick outta your 3.5 and crank it and oil will go everywhere, not as much with a quantum tho
thats cuxz the dipstick tube location lower on the block


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah same here with my old 8. i take the dipstick out of it and flooosh oil flys while on low throttle even. yeah the quantums just lower but i know why it isn't a better pic. they don't want copy cats. but thats not stopping them from buying one and checking it out!!!! but this lube system allows it to get to full rpm's really quick.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Does the 6.5 quatum xrm have splash or full pressure lube? Is it like the I/C? It's under the I/Cs on the briggs website.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it is the lube power splash lube system

NO QUANTUMS, POWERBUILTS, OR CLASSIC/QUATRROS HAVE PRESSURE LUBE, ONLY ON THE LARGER ENGINES AND THE INTEK PROS


----------

